# 'How to' Sub Section



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Many Forums have a 'How to' Sub Section, which members can post guides and how to's on different projects they have carried out on their TT?

I would be interested in having one of these Sub Forums created; please cast your vote and drop a comment in amongst this thread, in a bid to establish if this is a worthy venture.

Thankyou

Micalee


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

been requested Lots of times (as i've done a few how-to's) don't know if or when it'll come...

but well worth a BUMP :lol:


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Tony for your support.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I think admin should choose the best how to's and create a section, Can't see a reason for not having one to be honest...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I think people are missing the point completely here.

Yes it's a great idea and nobody is objecting or saying you can't have one! We in fact currently have a 'Knowledge Base' in the MK2 section that is incredible!

Back in Feb 2009 HERE I looked to set up exactly what you are talking about for the MK 1s, but I didn't get much of a response. It's a huge task and if somebody wants to do it then feel free, but untill somebody creates the content the section will obviously be empty?!?


----------



## micalee (Mar 5, 2010)

Can the Sub Section be created then, and members can then start populating their content? Forgive me if that comes across as 'it's not as easy as that' and I am not being sarcastic, but I would not know where to start when it comes to creating these types of sites, moderating etc etc


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

micalee said:


> Can the Sub Section be created then, and members can then start populating their content?


To be honest if we did that we'd end up with any old content in there, and we'd very quickly lose control on what was working, what wasn't correct etc etc

In order for it to be a useful resource, one person has to take charge (like Toshiba did in the MK2 section), and then create the threads themselves using content previously posted.

Another thing to consider is images. Toshiba created a specific image account so ALL images were hosted in there, to eliminate the problems of images breaking or being deleted without knowledge.

Sorry to sound really strict on this, but for it to work properly it needs to work this way.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Not wanting to be againts the turbo boys but would there be any objections for me to add any V6 how to's to one of the threads i created?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ELLIOTT said:


> Not wanting to be againts the turbo boys but would there be any objections for me to add any V6 how to's to one of the threads i created?


as long as it's Mk1... anything thats Engine Related should start with 1.8T 225 "How To" Front mount or 1.8T 180 "How To" Twin Exhaust.

So basicly the Mods your refering to would be covered...

or at least that's how i'd see the topics being titled...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'll do it.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll help, for sure.

So what's the way forward, create a subsection that Dash and/or I can start uploading content, TT forum to open a photobucket account that Dash and/or I can upload images too.

Members who have already done how too's, should post or pm the link so we can post the content up to the new how to section/photobucket. Put up a request in the main MK1 section for people to point us in the direction of any how to's lurking in the ether of the forum.

The how to's should all be locked, and any further information and future pictures can be added by the how to section admin.

We could have a 'how to wanted' section, people could request how to's and we could try and make them or find them. As well as other posts such as 'Torque settings', 'Bulbs', 'wiring diagrams' etc....

I am up for helping with this, we just need the 'knowledgebase' to be created.
So when do we start.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

think it really needs someone to ask the admin and take responsability...

but here's a few of mine:-
"How to" Reset Long/Lat Sensors (G200/G251 or G419?)
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=+How+to

"How To" - 2-POT M4 Golf R32/ M1 TT V6 Brakes
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146669&hilit=how+to

Tony's Revamp (Forge intercooler)
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700&hilit=how+to

"How To" - Upper Boost Hoses
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145513&hilit=how+to+Fitted+Upper

And Also Maybe worth doing a definitive Map COmpany List:-
for starters there's my APR Thread:-
"tony's APR Stages Info"
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169950

Think thats me just about done... I'll have a look to see if i've done any more (think i did a brief write up on someones post about the polish telson and painting / fitting with pics also) but thats a pretty good start for ya's



cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

See here: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=133606&start=15


----------

